# I Am Thinking Of Buying A Cub Cadet 124



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello All,



I caught the disease, I am thinking of buying another tractor! The one I am thinking of buying is a IH Cub Cadet 124, and the guy is asking $400. Is it a good deal, or could I ask him to go a bit lower? It does start and run but does not have a deck, it has the wrong seat, would need a voltage regulator and a new paint job. It comes with the plow and wheel weights. I am not too familiar with the old Cub's but I looked up prices and the price he gave me sounds alright. I am seriously thinking about it as I think that it is an ok price, but I am also looking to buy a Sears Suburban tractor also IF the guy wants to sell. IF I were to buy this it would be a stock puller to pull at the fairs. Here are some pictures. Anybody know how rare or common these things are?......


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

The model 124 was very common. They were made in 1968 and 1969. The 3 point hitch was less common and the hydraulic lift accessory was very rare. The plow looks like a modified Wheel Horse plow. The PTO clutch lever is missing, but if you are planning on using it for tractor pulls, it may not matter.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well..... sad news to report on this folks. The owner has decided NOT to sell. I stopped by his house today and he was actually home. He said he picked up a hydraulic set up for it and wants to keep the tractor now, BUT if he so decides to let her go he will let me know. He however said he had somebody who wanted to sell him another Cub and he said he will hook me up with that person, and said he will call me next week with the info. Oh well that really sucks but ya can't have em all I guess and I probably still do have a chance yet to get it. 

But wait there's more, on the other hand....... I saw a Cub the other day when I was driving and just today stopped in to look at it and talk with the owner, another thread on that coming up so please keep an eye out for it.


----------

